# Leaky Gut?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know what leaky gut syndrome is and would it affect fm?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Weener! I have one article on it: http://www.afpafitness.com/LEAKGUT3.HTM Not sure how accepted this theory is in mainstream today. It may have some merit, but don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener,Sorry, can't help you out there. I don't know what "leaky gut" is, so I'm going to read the article Moldie put in for you.Do you think you have this? What are your symptoms?Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Moldie this site covered a lot about leaky gut syndrome. I just wished it was in layman terms so I could understand it better. Is it the same as candida? I will discuss it with my rheumy next time I see her. Thank you for bringing this site to my attention.Feisty, I was more curious than anything about leaky gut syndrome. Were you able to gather info from this article. I was in a health food store the other day and came across a book on fm and they mentioned leaky gut syndrome. I didn't read the whole article. I don't think I have it, I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener, Yes, I read the article and it sounds to me as if Leaky Gut Syndrome means the inability of the intestines to properly digest certains foods. And that, in turn, produces symptoms of bloating, headaches, nausea, etc. Makes a person really wonder if this Leap Allergy program is on to something with their testing for food allergies and their elimination diet.It's been crazy around here lately. I will write to you as soon as I have a free moment. Hope your weekend is a good one.Karen


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I don't think it is the same as candida, I just think that it is just one of the "infections" of the intestines that might lead to the condition. This would seem to explain why I became more sensitive to many thing after antibiotics and candida over-growth.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

weener, sorry I missed this post. Here's somemore information. Hope I'm not to late....Take control of allergies and asthma. http://www.findarticles.com/m0FKA/n4_v60/2...1/article.jhtml What is Leaky Gut Syndrome? http://osiris.sunderland.ac.uk/autism/gut.htm Leaky-Gut Syndrome May Play A Role In Arthritis http://arthritis.about.com/health/arthriti...terms=leaky+gut The intact intestinal lining is the main barrier between the environment and our immunity. http://bcn.net/~stoll/lgs.html


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends,You know this leaky gut post has got me to thinking. After reading the articles, it seems to me that much of leaky gut, IBS, CFS, FM can all be attributable to our modern lifestyle and that alone.Incredible stress is put on everyone today.Especially kids. Parents are both working, kids are unsupervised and maybe even given responsibilities that they are unable to handle. Meals are McDonalds and Stouffers' because everybody is too tired to cook. Bad diets and bad habits begin. Stress combined with malnutrition, self medicating with over the counter drugs, alchohol, and worse brings on all these terrible syndromes.When I was a single mom I lived on frosted flakes, cookies, tea and worry. I am sure paying the price for it now.I know that it is impossible, but I wish we could all turn back the clock to simpler times. I really think it would be great if one parent, not necessarily the mom, could be home. Good meals, good conversation, less running for the money. What do you think?I think our society is in some, not all, ways headed for disaster.love to all, mama-


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mamamia, it's interesting that you bring up this topic of one parent being at home. Many of my younger friends/family who have recently started families have decided that one parent will stay home. They feel that it is important to be with their child especially at the early stages of their life and some friends who have older children , have chosen to work part-time so that they will be home when their children come home from school. I guess it comes down to priorities. I know that this isn't the case for all. It was a simpler time when we weren't inundated with commercials to buy this and need that. How the heck are you suppose to buy and need these things, except go out and work and make money to buy all these things (probably half we don't really need),but on the other hand I am thankful that as women we have choices now. I agree with you on the fast foods (have you ever read the labels) I think I recognize maybe 2 items on the label and the rest is a foreign language. Preservatives, additives,fats,yuck . The price we must pay for convenience. Is it worth it? Don't get me wrong I'm no saint when it comes to convenience/fast foods. Well that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

I dunno. I find it curious that links to this subject came to us from, allergies, asthma, autism, and arthritis.Many other diseases and conditions made reference to it (leaky gut). I just grabbed a few.Obviously it can impact the immune system.Mike and the LEAP people also seem to lend some credence to the theory. Some people base their "gluten free" theories on the "Leaky Gut".I go back and forth between these two theories. Either the "Leaky Gut" is the cause of all our woes, or a tough bacterium(/virus?) is the bad guy.Geez, I wish someone had the final answer on this.


----------

